# Online Trolls are Actually Sociopaths in Real Life



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

http://arstechnica.com/science/2014...line-trolls-are-horrible-people-also-sadists/

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-and-sadists-psychologists-claim-9134396.html



> In a survey conducted by the group of psychologists, people who partake in so-called trolling online showed signs of sadism, psychopathy, and were Machiavellian in their manipulation of others and their disregard for morality.
> 
> The researchers defined online trolling as “the practice of behaving in a deceptive, destructive, or disruptive manner in a social setting on the Internet” for no purpose other than their pleasure.



So, you know. watch your back and stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry Nick, but I think that most folks probably assumed that....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 20, 2014)

I wonder what snow lovers take is on this. Or am I trolling simply by saying that?


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah but now ... Science!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Geoff (Feb 20, 2014)

Snowboarding should be banned.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been outed. Damn.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2014)

He back annoy ing everyone on NY ski blog doing what he does best.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 28, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> He back annoy ing everyone on NY ski blog doing what he does best.



If it isn't Snow lover, he's doing a great impersonation.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2014)

Snowlover for sure.  Have fun with him on Harvey Road.  Glad he's not here.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 28, 2014)

LOL Scotty.

So was Snowlover all about how NoVT is faking orgasms?

Link me to something I want to see some classic SL please.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2014)

Harvey he posted the same stuff about Jay can't possibly get more then snowy ridge a lot of the posts thread s from him got locked I try find some classic he was on AZ twice as banned member before he got banned for good.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 29, 2014)

His name is Powder Ass, need I say more? Well, technically Powder Assassin, but everyone calls him Powder Ass, or Pow Ass. If the shoe fits.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 30, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> His name is Powder Ass, need I say more? Well, technically Powder Assassin, but everyone calls him Powder Ass, or Pow Ass. If the shoe fits.



I've fortunately managed to completely miss this one.   A quick google of "Powder Assassin" skiing turns up that toolbox PowderAssassin.  Clicking to see his recent posts turned up this gem of a thread started by PowderAssassin last week:



> *While skiing, Ever bust someone's teeth out?*


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 31, 2014)

Has Snowlover been officially banned here or is he still "on time out"?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2014)

So while science confirms what we all knew the best strategy is to IGNORE these people and do not give them the attention or reactionthey seek . If respond you must keep it short and then ignore . these types are actually quite sad and definitely have issues. 


Not talking bout good natured ball busters , just the anti social , overly contentious and offensively negative personality type . Simply not worth the energy


----------

